

Microsoft broken definition update breaks systems running Security Essentials - mattkrea

Currently patching 13,000 POS systems in the field due to this. Thanks, Microsoft.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hothardware.com&#x2F;m&#x2F;News&#x2F;Coincidence-Or-Accident-Microsoft-Security-Essentials-Bug-Rendering-XP-Machines-Hamstrung-Like-A-Virus&#x2F;default.aspx
======
greenyoda
The title of the HN post is misleading (probably due to the 80-character
limit). The bug only affects _Windows XP_ systems running Microsoft Security
Essentials.

~~~
mattkrea
Actually it also affects server versions that were running MSE--we weren't as
that's not a great idea at all but they were impacted.

------
us0r
"Thanks, Microsoft."

Case I'm sure they were all sitting around the office today thinking about how
they can make their day more difficult while pissing countless amounts of
people off.

~~~
mattkrea
My issue here is that it affected every single installation that received this
definition update.

What that means to me is that it was not tested once.

 _That_ is why I am irritated.

